# Afraid to go to college



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anybody else have this problem? I am afraid to go to college due to bad experiences with people throughout all of my schooling years. I would like to go to college and get more of an education but I just can't get myself to do it. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going into college in a week or so. I won't lie, I'm quite nervous. People always tell me that college is much different from high school in regards to social interaction. People tend to stay to themselves or their groups in college, and you don't have to worry about bullies. We're adults now. If we get bullied, we call the police, not a teacher. Granted, college will be a bit easier for me over other introverts. I'm going to be a commuter instead of living on campus. The thought of having a room mate I've never met in a tiny, overpriced dorm scares me. So, my suggestion would be to look for a college that you can commute to. If you want to talk to people you still can...and if you don't, you can jump in your car/bike/bus and head home.


----------



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

blueman1027 said:


> I'm going into college in a week or so. I won't lie, I'm quite nervous. People always tell me that college is much different from high school in regards to social interaction. People tend to stay to themselves or their groups in college, and you don't have to worry about bullies. We're adults now. If we get bullied, we call the police, not a teacher. Granted, college will be a bit easier for me over other introverts. I'm going to be a commuter instead of living on campus. The thought of having a room mate I've never met in a tiny, overpriced dorm scares me. So, my suggestion would be to look for a college that you can commute to. If you want to talk to people you still can...and if you don't, you can jump in your car/bike/bus and head home.


Thanks. I suppose I should give it a try. Even if it's just one class. It just gives me anxiety even thinking about it. But commuting there above living in a dorm would be much better.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

man dont bich out, live on capus, I know it will be really difficult to push yourself to do it, but trust me, its worh it, you will meet so may people, and I guarantee youll have a great time, just dont isolate ur self in ur room. 
I did that for like half of first semester, and it ****ed me up, but than the first part was sick, especially frosh, and second semester was kick ***, I did so may things that a year ago I would have never hough my self being ablr to do them. Also, it will help with your confidence a lot, plus your right in the middle of everything so itll be sick I promise.
Im not lving in rez this year cuz i cant, but im moving into a student apartment bulding, so itll be pretty much the same thing, especially with what ive heard of it, and I cant wait for septmber 1st, cuz thats move in day


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm leaving in about two weeks and I'm really nervous as well. Not for the coursework or academics so much, more for the social aspect. I have to live in a room with someone who probably won't like me, and I have to restart the grueling work I've done over the past 18 years of my life trying to make friends.

Hopefully it will work out for all of us.


----------



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I'm leaving in about two weeks and I'm really nervous as well. Not for the coursework or academics so much, more for the social aspect. I have to live in a room with someone who probably won't like me, and I have to restart the grueling work I've done over the past 18 years of my life trying to make friends.
> 
> Hopefully it will work out for all of us.


I sure hope so. I have been out of high school since 2011 so I'd say you're off to a good start by having set plans to go. Good luck!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I put off going to college for a while because of my fears and anxieties. But if it's something you want to do, you gotta try to go. With my experience college hasn't been like high school. In college there's way too many people for peers to be concerned about cliques or who's in and who's out. If you focus on your classes you're not uncool. There are still *******s but you're not forced to interact with them as often as in high school (depending on the type of college you go to I guess). It's just different. In high school everyone is trying to fit in and pretend they're not weird. In college that's not necessarily the case. Doing things on your own without 20 people behind you is normal - you're not automatically an outcast or strange.

This isn't to say that it's not scary and that it won't require courage. Because it will require courage. It will require being uncomfortable. But it's not exactly like high school. Or at least it hasn't been for me. Pick out elements that are important to you. Set your own reasonable goals over a period of time. Focus on yourself.


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

College has been much better than high school for me. Give it a chance.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

At least try it. The people are more mature than high school. Also most colleges have resources should the anxiety become overwhelming.


----------



## wallflowersmile (Aug 20, 2013)

I was always afraid to go to college, school, period. But you don't deserve to miss out on being able to experience new things, discover what you can accomplish and getting the best education you can. While college can definitely be scary, and there may be obstacles that make you second guess going, you don't want to look back and regret not being able to say you gave it a chance. Even if it turns out you can't go through with it, you should give yourself the justice of not allowing people hold you back from sharing the potential you have to offer.

Good luck!


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll start college soon at September. But last month I had been going there for kind of let's say an extra course. I barely talked to anyone but I noticed that the univ people looked friendlier than the ones at school. The only thing i hate is that I can't get rid of this thought that everyone is laughing at me, making fun of me. Other than that I know college is way better than HS as everyone said above. The sad part is everyone is stranger there.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Party hard. Drink hard. Get laid. That's the whole point of college.


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

I shared your fears, but I found college to be so much better than HS. I passionately hated HS.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I understand you. I've gotta resit my exams this year or find a job and I really don't want to move to a new school with lots of new people  The only way to go is to force yourself but It's hard to find belief that things will go well for me and that I'd do any better.


----------



## Melly731 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Afraid of Goodbyes*

Hi,
I'm leaving home for the first time ever for school. I am not so much afraid of the new interactions but I am having trouble coping with saying goodbyes. I have never been good with them, even when I was just leaving for a week or two I would get super anxious and emotional. I don't know how to deal with it. Has anyone gone through this?


----------



## darkechoes (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't go, I started this past Monday and it is the hardest thing I have ever done. I have crippling SA, I can't talk to people unless they talk to me, and no one has talked to me save for one person who asked me where I got my backpack. If you have SA that could cause you to not even be able to concentrate on the schooling because you are stuck in your own head, like myself, I would recommend treating the anxiety first. Don't listen to some of these jerks on here that just try and give you a pep talk, with little cliche sayings like "everyone's an adult, no one will bully you" or "it's supposed to be the best time of your life". They are wrong. You will go and only become depressed because of your crappy social skills. Treat yourself, CBT, medicine, whatever, then go for it. Trust me, I'm going through this **** right now and I already can't handle it. I am the loneliest I have ever been.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I had the same fears as you did. I myself was bullied constantly through middle school, which is the main reason why I dropped out. That and I just never cared much when it came to my academic career. I never liked authority or arithmetic. But a decade went by and I was forced to go to college. I remember being incredibly nervous about everything. The first day was a little tough because I ended up getting lost on the way to the campus and was subsequently late for my first class. Not a good start. But the teachers were relatively nice and so were the students. I learned you're more likely to make an acquaintance if you put yourself out there. Even just by making a comment about an assignment or whatever, and a conversation would always follow once this happened. As a result I met a lot of nice people, both students and teachers that I would've liked to have known better. Give yourself a good month and I'm sure by then you'll be fine. You'll be so used to it. It can be a little scary at first because you never know what the teachers are like or what will be asked of you in class. I'm sure there's a lot of first time students feeling the same way you do. It's okay.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't make myself go to college because i don't know what im gonna major.


----------



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a while but thanks for all the replies and support. I am applying to a community college and will have to see how this goes once I start! I'm nervous of course but have to give it a try.


----------

